# Brasilia RR55OD Aeropress Grind Setting



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I have only used my Brasilia to grind for espresso and I have just bought a Aeropress and I believe (unless you lot put me right) that a Cafetiere grind is what's required because using an espresso grind would be like trying to push water through a brick wall.

So because I'm tight not wanting to waste a load of beans plus I really don't have any to waste anyway or should I say they are too good to waste, I was wondering if any of you Brasilia owners out there if you do grind for a Cafetiere what mark you use on the dial ring.

I know it all depends on the beans etc but just a rough idea would be useful if only to start me off. At the moment I have it dialled in at 4.1 almost choked right down for espresso grind.


----------



## qpop (Jan 4, 2015)

There are lots of varying recommendations.

Hasbean's brew guide says a tad finer than filter grind, which itself is finer than cafetiere.

Other sources online recommend a coarse espresso grind.

The great thing about the Aeropress is how versatile it is. You could grind the same beans coarser or finer and end up with equally tasty but different cups of coffee.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Grind size depends on the rest of your brew parameters


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I just knew it wouldn't be that simple.

Trial and error then I guess. I just found that when I kept the grind the same as for espresso I'd need arms like Arny to press the bugger!

Also I'm concerned about bitterness/sourness occurring which I guess the grind can effect. Still nobody said this real coffee malarkey was going to be easy.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Pompeyexile said:


> I have only used my Brasilia to grind for espresso and I have just bought a Aeropress .... At the moment I have it dialled in at 4.1 almost choked right down for espresso grind.


Pompy, I'm confused by your statement that you have it dialled in at 4.1 , my RR55OD only has whole numbers for each "click" of adjustment so it could be 4 or 5 but not 4.1 ?


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

On the collar of mine there are numbers that go 4, 4.5, 5, 5.5 etc but in between those are lines which mine does stop at as well.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Strange, I've just checked mine again and it goes 0,5,10,15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55,60,65,70,75,0

  

I'm reading each line as single digit, but I wonder if you're reading the "line" as decimal point so I'm reading 45 and your reading 4.5 ?

I suppose it makes little difference really as the actual number are so arbitrary, as it's pretty impossible to get the zero point to line up with the number '0'

On mine (in the picture) the zero point is at 72 (or 7.2) as denoted by the small sticky plastic pad on the side, and so the current espresso grind position is 5 clicks away (at 77).


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Marcus,

Here is a photo of the grind adjuster ring on my Brasilia and the same as yours mine goes up to 7.9 in incremental steps. Like you said 7.9 or 79 it makes no odds. I have a piece of red tape on the edge (which you can't see) on mine where from a few clicks back or forth I can get the grind I want for espresso depending on the beans I use. I set the number against the arrow on the funnel lid. I guess that is the correct way to do it.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures Pompey, looks exactly like mine so at least that's cleared up my confusion









Like you I used to line up to the arrow on the lid , but it seems a bit silly of Brasilia/Rossi to have the reference point on a part of the machine that can move and hence isn't really a fixed point. I have now stuck a small reference point onto the top of the machine at the apex of the curve in the top gasket so I I don't have to make sure I put the lid back on in the "correct" position now. Seems a minor point but that arrow can be hard to see when its in shadow.

Out of interest what is your zero point currently set at, or to put it another way how many clicks away from zero point is your espresso grind setting? On mine I'm about 5 notches away is that about the same for you ?


----------

